# i wants to make furry music



## lambcannon (May 28, 2009)

hi, i have been good... not botherin people about this too much but have far too much time on mah hands so....

i am an oldfur with a pretty solid musician background playin writin & producin stuff... write me if ya wanna link to mah pedigree... in enny case i rilly want to meet some furz who might want to create some new stuff wif me

haz the requisite bad attitude... the songs i posted on mah userpage are not representative of what i wanna do... cuz i likes to do all different stuffs all the time. i am interested in anything from penpals to a virtual band to performance... anyone up for this? i am not lookin for $ in this of course... just satisfaction and friendship

*unfortunately* i live in *shittsburgh* but at this point in mah life think i am ready to pitch it in and try somewhere else if that makes a difference (have house in socal). nevermindthat, i just find that talking with bright motivated people makes things happen, sometimes surprisingly well... sitting around pawing off to a computer monitor somewhat less so 

i was breastfed on abuse, so don't spare me my pretties. tell me why this is a shitty idea in depth.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 28, 2009)

I have no idea what any of this is all about.

hlp plz?


----------



## lambcannon (May 29, 2009)

i know there are no original thoughts left on planet urf but i likes to write music and record and perform... am not going to be an international superstah but enjoy it ... lookin for like minds... have done this but looking forward and wantin to meet some likeminded furz... no pressure no no sometimes it takes years for me to do anything

have some crap posted as user 'lambcannon' on furaffinity... hit muh for more info if this is of any slight interest

thankx for writin


----------

